# Noobie



## ~ASH~ (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi im new here i just got a new kitten just thought id join and see what kind of knowledge i could pick up here

ASH is a dark gray 3/4 siamese cat


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to cat forum.com, I'm HEYHWA pleased to meet you :wink: 

-HEYHWA


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! I recently joined myself and can't get enough of this forum. It has enlightened me in different ways and understand more about my kitty.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome to The Cat Forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there! Enjoy the forum and post pictures when you get a chance :!:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place to learn more about cats! :lol:


----------



## ~ASH~ (Oct 21, 2005)

thanks ill try to get some pics up soon but here he is in my sig


----------



## ~ASH~ (Oct 21, 2005)

thought id say a little more about my cat history

when i was 12 my father (who hated Cats) wanted to make me happy and got me a cat he was male grey striped and i had named him Tiger.
best cat id ever had would sleep with me everynight and my dad really learned to love him too. the following year almost to the date that i had gotten Tiger my Father past away from a form of cancer so you can imagine what my cat ment to me after that. this past February Tiger got a huge abdominal mass at the age of 12 andmy vet had told me i had 2 options 1. put my poor Tiger through the torture of finding out what it was and most likly it would be a tumour or cancer of some kind or 2. take him home spoil him and love him till you know hes starting to suffer (witch he showed no signs of yet) so thats what i did i just spoiled him rotten let him do whatever he pleased. one night i noticed that he was not eating or drinking and you could tell it was the end so i decided i was going to bring him in to the vets in the morning to do what needed to be done i was going to let him go. although poor Tiger apparently did not want to die at the vets he died right beside my bed at 6 in the morning i had stayed up all night with him. now i had lost my Tiger and the memory of my father.

4 months later a friend brings me Ash, a 3/4 siamese kitten, says he need a home and she new i would be a great mum to the little 4 month old kitten Who was born days after Tiger died at first i was excited but a week later i hated him cause he wasnt Tiger. took me a while but now Ash has found a way to crawl into my heart hes not Tiger but hes a good cat and ill take care of him just as i did with Tiger.


sorry so long and sappy just thought youd like to know


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

What a Beautiful cat!

-HEYHWA


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi I'm Kat what a pretty kitty!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

handsome boy! welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepX girl Freesia


----------

